# unitronic and H2O- (special inside)



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, i just got an email from Steve Vaz, unitronic guy in charge of sales and customer relations. 

he said that some 09 models WILL be able to get chipped on the spot. 
stage 1, 1+ and 2 will be available. 

models 2010 and later cant be flashed at the moment. 

also, uitronic is offering a NATIONWIDE H2O SALES SPECIAL  

which is pretty much 50$ off the regular price. 

so, all in all... THE BEST HAS ARRIVED FOR 2009 MODELS. ** 
hold onto your pants. now, you will be fast. 




** no dealer flashing yet. but H2O flashing, YES


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Can't make it so looks like I'm playing the waiting game somemore until it hits the dealerships...awesome haha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

soon enough. 

cause as far as i know, making the dealers be able to flash 09+ is priority #1.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm gonna call mike later and see if he has a tentative date


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

$450 for a flash!  I guess since it's the only option for 09s they can charge that much.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i guess...

stage 2 for 08s is 450 without the special... :S


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

It says on the link Stage 1+ is $450 with the special ($500 normally )


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know... weird... huh?


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

shi-- no 2010 yet...:banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

soon enough.

as far as i been told, for 2010 they are doing bench flash.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if i get chipped tomorrow i'll make a full review of the software with solid data, all on my build thread.
keep ya posted


----------



## jamo smash (May 19, 2010)

i paid $534 for a stage 1+ on an 08. stupid IL sales tax at 10%.:banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> if i get chipped tomorrow i'll make a full review of the software with solid data, all on my build thread.
> keep ya posted


couldnt get chipped... but i tallked personally with mike, and we are gonna make it happen soon


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

greyt that sucks but i know the feeling...happened to me at waterfest


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. after i talked personally to all the members of unitronic i must say. i will not sway to another company!!!

even thou i couldnt get chipped, i am not even sad. mike Z promised me personally that he will make sure it happens soon enough.

hell, he even apologized! so, i believe in him and on the company.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Dear Santa Claus:
I want Unitronic Stage 2 utilizing 91 octane.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do you have axcess to vag com?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> do you have axcess to vag com?


yes


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

send me an email with all of your ECU info.

dont remember if its located on the engine module or on the central electronics.

just print the screen.

it includes the software number, hardware number, vin, and maybe a couple other details.
and you want stage 2 91 oct? do you have the eurojet headers?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

greyt...do you know what ecu #s they have done and ready to be tuned i havent been able to get in touch with him


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

again, send me YOUR info.

i'll see what i can do.


----------

